# سوال ضروري ما هى (decanting chamber) ؟؟



## gaprony (22 مايو 2015)

سوال ضروري ما هى (decanting chamber) ؟؟ 
وما هى وظيفتها وكيفية تصميمها ؟
وشكراا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مايو 2015)

هذا التعبير يطلق بشكل عام على غرف الترسيب ليس فقط فى الصرف الصحى ولكن فى الصناعه ايضا - ويعنى فصل الجسيمات العالقه بالسائل أثناء التدفق


----------



## gaprony (31 مايو 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هذا التعبير يطلق بشكل عام على غرف الترسيب ليس فقط فى الصرف الصحى ولكن فى الصناعه ايضا - ويعنى فصل الجسيمات العالقه بالسائل أثناء التدفق


ولكن هى توجد فى الرسومات فى نهاية خط الطرد الخاص بحمام السباحة ! فهل هى للترسي ام تهدئة ام شئ اخر ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مايو 2015)

فى هذه الحاله غرفة تهدئه اذا كان المقصود منها تحويل خط الطرد الى صرف بالميول والجاذبيه


----------

